# Red Nose Day 13th March - poetry challenge!



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

I thought I would do my bit for Red Nose Day by (attempting to!) do something funny for money! If people here can give me suggestions - a word or a phrase or a topic e.g. insulin, injecting, basal/bolus etc. - then I'll try to write a poem that incorporates them all!

For each idea you submit you agree to pay something to Red Nose Day - whatever you want, I won't be counting!

Over to you!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2009)

keep taking the pills for this and that.

it's a pain to inject

Being diabetic means I'm sweeter than most.


----------



## bev (Mar 3, 2009)

What a great idea Northerner!

We always send money into school on that day  - so i promise to send in more!

Alex!
NO MORE SWEETS!
wee on a stick? (dont ask)
counting the carbs
changing your ratios
38 on diagnosis - is that bad?
whats ketoacidosis?
tablets or injections?
walk in centre
appointments
clinic
HbA1c
have you got your insulin bag?
jelly babies
back to school
dafne
diabetic nurse
slow release
quick release
can i have a pudding?
scales
calculator
snacks


Will that do you to be going on with? Let us know if you manage to use any! Thanks. Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2009)

bev said:


> What a great idea Northerner!
> 
> We always send money into school on that day  - so i promise to send in more!
> ...(snipped suggestions for brevity)...
> ...



Thanks bev! It might be a bit of an epic if I manage to include them all, but I'll do my best!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2009)

Who's Dafne?
Am I normal?
Gimme gimme gimme I want sugar now

WHen you have included all these wonderful ideas where will the money be sent? DO we find a collecting box near us?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Who's Dafne?
> Am I normal?
> Gimme gimme gimme I want sugar now
> 
> WHen you have included all these wonderful ideas where will the money be sent? DO we find a collecting box near us?



I thought about setting up a justgiving page, but not sure if the response would merit it and people aren't always happy to donate via the web. So, I think the best thing to do would just be to make a pledge on the day, unless anyone has any other ideas?


----------



## bev (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Northerner!

I was just wondering - i know its for comic relief - but perhaps we could donate to Diabetes UK instead? Or perhaps we could do a seperate poem for both? I would happily donate to both - i just dont fancy paying on the web as both my sisters have just been ripped off - by using their debit cards at the same petrol station - apparently there have been a few hundred people done at the same petrol station - i know its not the web - but it makes me nervous! Bev

p.s. I wasnt expecting you to use ALL the phrases! I just thought i would give you a choice!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner!
> 
> I was just wondering - i know its for comic relief - but perhaps we could donate to Diabetes UK instead? Or perhaps we could do a seperate poem for both? I would happily donate to both - i just dont fancy paying on the web as both my sisters have just been ripped off - by using their debit cards at the same petrol station - apparently there have been a few hundred people done at the same petrol station - i know its not the web - but it makes me nervous! Bev
> 
> p.s. I wasnt expecting you to use ALL the phrases! I just thought i would give you a choice!Bev



You can pay donations in at post offices (if you can find one!) or building societies. I didn't really want to set up anything formal as I wasn't sure anyone would respond and a lot of people value their privacy, so would prefer to give privately. I just thought it might be a bit of fun and an incentive for people to give what they can that they might not have thought of otherwise - and every penny counts!

I also thought that it should be a Comic Relief thing as I'm sure there are many other things we can do for DUK throughout the year, but that's just my thoughts - people are free to give wherever they wish!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2009)

OK, I have written a poem with all the suggestions so far in it - any more?


----------



## katie (Mar 4, 2009)

this is a bit off subject but i suddenly had a thought northerner...

I think a funny poem would be about the media getting it all wrong.  Unless you have already written one like this and ive missed it


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You can pay donations in at post offices (if you can find one!) or building societies. I didn't really want to set up anything formal as I wasn't sure anyone would respond and a lot of people value their privacy, so would prefer to give privately. I just thought it might be a bit of fun and an incentive for people to give what they can that they might not have thought of otherwise - and every penny counts!
> 
> I also thought that it should be a Comic Relief thing as I'm sure there are many other things we can do for DUK throughout the year, but that's just my thoughts - people are free to give wherever they wish!



I have a Diabetes UK collecting box on my desk at work, so will add my donation to that and send it in.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

katie said:


> this is a bit off subject but i suddenly had a thought northerner...
> 
> I think a funny poem would be about the media getting it all wrong.  Unless you have already written one like this and ive missed it



I will put that into my box of ideas - thanks katie!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I have a Diabetes UK collecting box on my desk at work, so will add my donation to that and send it in.



Great! I didn't get one of those - I understand they were given out with copies of Balance, mine didn't have one.


----------

